# Watch out! We may be scammed on the LJ site



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think this is a safety issue!
I just received a PM from "Dorathy"... she likes my profile and wants to get to know me better. She sent me an email address and asked for my private email address. Soon I will just send her my bank account number in return for "favors" I neither need nor want.
Site moderators take notice. This happened several years ago and it was a mess.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Already been PM'ed about to Cricket, about an hour ago…..or so..

persistant little bugger….five different "IDs" in a week….and a sex change or two…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I saw that too. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Seems to happen everywhere.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes i also have sent a pm to cricket…she has been busy, over 70 messages sent in just a few hours…


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I was going to send Mrs Dorothy my credit card info, since I could afford too. You see, it appears Mrs Morothy (must be a relative) said I just inherited 5,000,000 dollars.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL…

I have NOT seen ANY of Dorothy's handiwork…

Sure glad someone is on top of such ILLEGAL activities…

Go Cricket GO! Wipe them OFF of LJ!

Thank you, Ellen, for the information… & not getting sucked into her (it's) whimms…


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Shes legit. Shes a madam…her profile said so. Everyone trusts madams.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Oh Dorathy… you sound like my kind of woman!!! You can find my private e-mail address (along with some other friends you might want to contact) by clicking here.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

She is persistent but apparently quite fickle. I don't think we should trust her ( can I get my money back now?)

These spammers are getting out of hand again.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

The account is locked. I will wait until late tonight to delete it all so that I don't stop the site from working in the meantime.


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

ellen, thanks for the heads up about scammers. there are too many of them around. good for you and cricket.


----------

